
Is it acceptable to write C in C++? - AlexeyBrin
https://www.reddit.com/r/C_Programming/comments/5fhve7/is_it_acceptable_to_write_c_in_c/
======
rahelzer
Acceptable? The whole point of a programming language is that you can do
whatever you want to with it.

Anything "Acceptable" has to be something which follows a pattern everybody
has seen before, and is familiar to the point of being accepted.

Do something shocking--(ie. something which nobody accepts), because they've
never seen it before.

